# تعالوا شوفوا كمية الخدود دي !!!!!!



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Ysqh1uzqGrc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

راااائع جدا 

تلاقيه لا يأكل كتير

​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أكتوبر 2010)

حرام امور بس يخس شوية

انا عندى الاغنية دى على الموبايل معرفش انه اللى بيغنها

شكرا مرمورا للفيديو الحلو​


----------



## marcelino (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههه ايه البلالين دى
*​


----------



## red_pansy (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فظييييييييييييييع  

ميرسى يامرمورة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكله حلو قوي وهو بيغني

شكرا مرموره​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
تحفة ده خدود كبيرة اوى
ميرسى لك مرمورة
*​


----------



## Sibelle (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يا لهوي

حيفز الدم من خدوده!
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههه غريب اوى*

*شكرا مرمورة *​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا ويلي على الهضامــــــــة متل القمر 
مرررررررررررسي على الفيديو مرمورة 

​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
خدودة مغطيع  على منخيره
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا مرمورة ع الفيديو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ايه ده مش ممكن الاغنية دي يغنيها قلبظ كده*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يالهوى كويس انه مش اخويا :d
كان هياكلنى
بس وشه عسول خالص


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> راااائع جدا
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
مضطرين نقول كده احسن يخس ونبقي السبب
ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الجميل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> حرام امور بس يخس شوية
> 
> انا عندى الاغنية دى على الموبايل معرفش انه اللى بيغنها
> 
> شكرا مرمورا للفيديو الحلو​




يا بت حلاوته في تخنه اصلا
يخس ايه
انا عايزة اكل خدوده اصلا​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه ايه البلالين دى
> *​




يلا روح فسيه
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

red_pansy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فظييييييييييييييع
> 
> ميرسى يامرمورة ​




مش فظيع بس
ده فوق الفظيع
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكله حلو قوي وهو بيغني
> 
> شكرا مرموره​*



ربنا يديلك ابن شبهه يا مايكل
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> تحفة ده خدود كبيرة اوى
> ميرسى لك مرمورة
> *​




اه مخدات مش خدود دي
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

Sibelle قال:


> يا لهوي
> 
> حيفز الدم من خدوده!
> ​



بسم الصليب علي الواد
ههههههههههههههههه
دي صحة يا بنتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *هههههههههه غريب اوى*
> 
> *شكرا مرمورة *​




ههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا ويلي على الهضامــــــــة متل القمر
> مرررررررررررسي على الفيديو مرمورة
> 
> ​*




ههههههههههههههههه
فعلا زي العسل وزي القمر
ميرسي لمرورك يا حبي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك
​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> خدودة مغطيع  على منخيره
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا يا مرمورة ع الفيديو​




ههههههههههههههههههه
يا ملاحظاتك يا حج
​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه ده مش ممكن الاغنية دي يغنيها قلبظ كده*​




ايه مش عجبك يا بت قلبظ ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يالهوى كويس انه مش اخويا :d
> كان هياكلنى
> بس وشه عسول خالص



قال يعني انت يتخاف عليك
صدقني ده لو اخوك اخاف عليه يخس من اللي هتعمله فيه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه
امور اووووي
مرسي للفيديو يا عسل​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## شميران (3 مايو 2011)

*ووووووووووووووووووووووو حبيبي خدود فضيعة *
*شكرا على الفيديو*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 مايو 2011)

ميرسى مرمورا يجنن​


----------



## هالة الحب (21 مايو 2011)

ده حتى شكله خاسس


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (24 مايو 2011)

*ده امور بس محتاج رجيم هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## باسبوسا (5 يونيو 2011)

ميررررررررررررررررسى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

ياعيني شكلة كدا مش بياكل خالص ههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييير ​


----------

